# Big fish bends a 9wt flyrod



## Killerfuzz (Aug 15, 2019)

Big gator mouth handles a 9wt flyrod without a problem. Enjoy














Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice hook up. Try to let that drag do it's job.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice trout. They donâ€™t call them paper mouths for nothing.


----------



## Killerfuzz (Aug 15, 2019)

cman said:


> Nice hook up. Try to let that drag do it's job.


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Killerfuzz (Aug 15, 2019)

karstopo said:


> Nice trout. They donâ€™t call them paper mouths for nothing.


Yep hard lesson

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shalor96 (Jul 26, 2016)

Was that the sping or last summer? Looks like a big trout. Those fish in the surf there can be really spooky, I could see how a fly would work good. What type of fly were you using? Great video!


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Sorry just catching up on this FF threads. Nice solid fish dang should have walked him back! It happens. Takes some balls to blind cast in the surf. Good one.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------

